# بدأ دورة تعليم برمجة الويب Php



## Yes_Or_No (14 يونيو 2007)

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدوس الاله الواحد امين *​ 
دلوقتي انا هبتدي اشرح دورة كامله وبعد كدا هنزلها علي شكل كتاب

الدورة من 3 اجزاء

الجزء الواحد فيه عشرين درس كل درس بموضوع

يعني الاجزاء التلاته ب 20 درس

الدرس في الاجزاء الاولي هيكون عباره عن اساسيات البي اتش بي كلغه ويب 

مع شرح بعض الدوال بجانب الدرس التي تستخدم بكثره مع البي اتش بي 

مع الاجزاء الثانيه سيتم شرح استخدم لغة البي اتش بي مع قواعد البيانات MySql & MsSql

الجزء الثالث من البي اتش بي سيكون عباره عن دورس كامله لبعض تصميمات انظمة الويب 

وافكارها  والتنسيق بداخلها 

" الدورة للمبتدئين فقط في لغه البي اتش بي "

*الدورة الثانيه سيتم شرح البرمجة المتقدمه في البي اتش بي ولكن حاليا سأركز علي التعليم بالاسهل* 

متطلبات الدورة :

طبعا الباشا لازم يكون عنده جهاز كمبيوتر خاص بيه 

المتطلبات كما يلي :

*1-* *سيرفر من نوع اباتشي ويتم تحميلة من الرابط التالي وعمل الانستول الخاص بيه* 

http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/appserv/appserv-win32-2.4.5.exe

*2- محرر خاص بلغة البي اتش بي ويتم تحمليه من الرابط التالي و عمل الانستول الخاص به* 

http://www.ankord.com/download/phpxedit_41.exe

*3 - بعض الكتب الاساسية التي تكون مرجع لك غير الدورة من الموقع التالي *

www.oebooks.com


* للاخوة الذين لا يفضلون برمجة الويب 

في حاله وجود عدد كبير من مفضلي برمجة 
DeskTop Applactions

سيتم عمل دورة بأي من اللغات التالية

*C++*
*C#.net* 
*VisualBasic 6*

بس طبعا هيبقي قدام شويه لكن اللي هيحب يشترك فيها يقولي وانا هعمل حسابي اني انزلها قريب وانا شغال في الدورة 

طبعا اتمني ان مستر روك كمان ينزل معانا في دورة البي اتش بي ويضيف الجديد معانا دايما

لان طبعا استاذ روك هو استاذي وياما اخدت افكار منه وساعدني كتير 

للوصول للي انا فيه 

بأذن ربنا في حاله الوصول لاقصي تعليم في البي اتش بي 

هضر اوقف الدورة عشان نقدر ناخد لغه جديدة 

وهيه تقريبا هتكون 

Asp.net Under 

C# OR VisualBasic

اي اسئلة حد يحب يطرحها قبل ما نبتدي الدورة ؟

انا جاهز للرد 

الدرس الاول القادم بعد ايام قليله هو ............

ماهي لغه البي اتش بي وماهي هي اول الاساسيات . 

وكمان هكون اديتكم فتره تكونوا نزلتوا الحاجات اللي قولتهالكم 

وكمان اكون قررت ان كنت هعمل الشرح بالفديو ولا بالكلام و الصور​


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بدأ دورة تعليم برمجة ا*

انا اشجع البي اتش بي كونها مدخل سهل للي ما يتبعها
حكون متابع و مشارك ومضيف لو تقدم العدد الكافي لمتابعة الدورة
سلام ونعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بدأ دورة تعليم برمجة ا*

انشاء الله يا رب بس افهم حاجة فى الدورة دى​


----------



## dragon tears † (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بدأ دورة تعليم برمجة الويب Php*

*شكرا كتير أخ yes or no على فكرة الدورة
بس عندي تسائل ممكن تئلي الدورة المتقدمة شو رح نقدر نساوي
مشاريع فيا طبعا انا في عندي مجموعة كتب php متقدمة رح انزلا بس تبدأ الدورة
و بحاول ساعد بلدورة المبتدئة
و اذا الله راد بس لخلص امتحانات بنهاية هاد الشهر في مشاريع بدي اعملا رح نزلا منشان اذا حدي بدو ياخدا
او يتعلم منا
سلام المسيح معكون و اسف على الكتابي بس انا سوري  اه يا نيالي *​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بدأ دورة تعليم برمجة الويب Php*



> *بس عندي تسائل ممكن تئلي الدورة المتقدمة شو رح نقدر نساوي
> مشاريع فيا طبعا انا في عندي مجموعة كتب php متقدمة رح انزلا بس تبدأ *


 
بأذن الله انا هنزل الدورة بعد اخر امتحان وربنا يسهل


----------



## as_rashdan (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه يا جماعة ... فين الدورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## faris sd4l (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*أنا أكيد معكم*​


----------

